# Isaak Toure



## BossKilla7 (22 Giugno 2022)

Souleymane Isaak Touré, difensore francese classe 2003 di proprietà del Le Havre ma che dovrebbe lasciare la società in questa finestra di mercato. Lo vogliono Marsiglia (rimpiazzo di Saliba) e City. Alto 2,04m, fisicamente imperioso, bravissimo coi piedi, si sta mettendo in mostra in questo Europeo u19. Giocatore letteralmente dominante e fuori scala per i pari età.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Giugno 2022)

Qui un'azione di questo mostro


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539320032454492160


----------



## Pit96 (22 Giugno 2022)

Questo messo vicino agli altri fa paura 
Dai video sembra veloce nonostante l'altezza, ma con i suoi interventi sembra sempre al limite del fallo. Prende la palla, ma con le gambe che si ritrova prende anche un po' tutto. 
Da tenere d'occhio


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Giugno 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Souleymane Isaak Touré, difensore francese classe 2003 di proprietà del Le Havre ma che dovrebbe lasciare la società in questa finestra di mercato. Lo vogliono Marsiglia (rimpiazzo di Saliba) e City. Alto 2,04m, fisicamente imperioso, bravissimo coi piedi, si sta mettendo in mostra in questo Europeo u19. Giocatore letteralmente dominante e fuori scala per i pari età.


Io vorrei Esteve che è anche mancino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Giugno 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Qui un'azione di questo mostro
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539320032454492160



Non lo conoscevo,l'ho visto ora in un altro video.
Che dire,giocatori del genere dovremo sempre acquistarli (subito,spendendo poco e anticipando la concorrenza) per fargli fare un percorso simile a quello di adli.

Acquistati e poi girati subito in prestito.
Se va bene,potrebbe nascere un campioncino (non tutti potrebbero avere la fortuna di kalulu di giocare 'grazie' a 2 centrali difensivi titolari rotti),se va male comunque non potrai mai e poi mai andare in perdita con giovani del genere.

Comunque questo è già andato,pare sia ad un passo dal City di Guardiola.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Giugno 2022)

Ha un grande potenziale. Tuttavia secondo me è ancora acerbo e andrebbe mandato in prestito per farlo crescere.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2022)

su youtube c'è mesi fa il video con "Welcome to AC Milan", ma in quel video non si muove dalla linea difensiva


----------



## ROQ (5 Luglio 2022)

Questo lo prenderei subito assieme a Thaite e siamo a posto per tutta la difesa, sono fissato con l'altezza ma questo non ha i soliti difetti dei lungagnoni, rischia di diventare titolare come Kalulu.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Luglio 2022)

Lo adoro, peccato ce lo facciamo sfuggire.
Comunque sia, un prospetto alto 2 metri e 6 (con prospettive di crescere fino al 2.10 circa) è da prendere a prescindere.
Se funziona hai un cheat assoluto dai calci d'angolo, roba da 10 gol a stagione.
Un John Chancellor qualunque, alto 1.98 se non ricordo male, dominava.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Luglio 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Questo lo prenderei subito assieme a Thaite e siamo a posto per tutta la difesa, sono fissato con l'altezza ma questo non ha i soliti difetti dei lungagnoni, rischia di diventare titolare come Kalulu.


lo ha preso il marsiglia la settimana scorsa


----------



## ROQ (5 Luglio 2022)

ecco ho scoperto ora. 5 milioni. che schifo che rabbia


----------

